# Getting a lot of clogs and auger not spinning fast



## Small engine_user (Nov 14, 2020)

Yesterday was snowblowing around 3-4“ of snow and at the end of my drive way there was straight up water (with slush). while I was snowblowing I got clogged and getting 1 or 2 clogs is normal since it’s a older machine but since I don’t have a belt cover (lost it or accidentally sold it with a different blower) slush got in with the belts but that shouldnt be a problem (right?) but when it was clogged the auger was not spinning as fast. I saw smoke coming from the belt then started to smell rubber which I then thought the belt was slipping and got fried. What might have caused this? Or what can I do to fix it.
Thanks


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Small engine_user said:


> ..... I don’t have a belt cover (lost it or accidentally sold it with a different blower) slush got in with the belts but that shouldnt be a problem (right?) ........


I would say 'wrong'. Easiest diagnosis is to cover them and compare.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Probably got some ice/snow/slush/water in there and got the belt wet to cause it to slip and can burn it up quickly like that.
You will smell some smoke when its slipping, and it will slip when it is wet under a load.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

It could have been a worn belt that needed to be replaced that started slipping and downhill from there.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

hmmm smell burning rubber? no belt cover?


----------



## Small engine_user (Nov 14, 2020)

JLawrence08648 said:


> It could have been a worn belt that needed to be replaced that started slipping and downhill from there.


i put this belt on maybe 1 month ago and it was a little bit loose but it worked. I guess what @ST1100A said the belt got wet then started slipping and then resulted in getting burned
So that’s also why the auger and impeller didn’t turn fast enough huh

thank you all


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

If the new belt was loose, then go 1/2" smaller. Run the auger, engage, if you see belt slap, then you need a size smaller otherwise you'll have the same problem.


----------

